# Embroidery on cotton/spandex type fabrics



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone has any tips on embroidering on cotton/spandex fabric?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

First, You got to tell your digitizer what material you intend to use the design for. Some stretchable designs need some "pull compensation" and underlays to look better. Then, sometimes, you have to use a thicker backing material.


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

i us 2 layers of cut away backing and cover the top with solvy and keep the stitch density down to cut on the pull.


----------

